# I bought a new compass -- Suunto MC-2



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

I own several compasses, including a much cheaper Suunto (MCA), but now that I have become proficient using one -- I wanted one with some specific features.

I settled on the Suunto MC-2, Global needle with inch scale (instead of metric). The Global needle is a new feature offered by Suunto that means this compass will work anywhere in the world. That was not the selling feature for me though - I wanted the Global needle because it also works accurately with the compass at angles up to 20 degrees, so the compass does not have to be flat. Additionally it is VERY fast in dampening on a bearing. (Probably two to three times faster than you are used to.)









I got it at Amazon Prime for $58. Amazon.com : Suunto MC Series Compasses Global Needle with Inch Scale SS014891000 : Sport Compasses : Sports & Outdoors

I have already set the Declination adjust to the 10 degree offset I need here in the Richmond area. VERY nice feature. I also like the mirror compasses vs the standard BASE compasses. You can get very accurate readings once you learn how to use the mirror. This mirror compass also has a lower cutout so that you can see your target w/o having to look over the compass.

This also has a clinometer needle for measuring the slope of hills, etc. Pretty neat -- once you have the compass rose set to 270 degrees (W), you turn the compass on its side and using the declination scale on the back (in degrees) you notice that the black needle points to 0 when the compass is held horizontal. All you do is move the angle of the compass to match whatever slope you want to measure, and the needle will now point to the correct degree reading.

This compass is very well built and strong. You are not going to break it. Finally, if you do decide to buy one of these Suuntos, be very careful as to which model you order. There are about 5 different versions of this style compass and the model numbers are not real clear as to which features you are getting.

The Suunto compasses are made in Finland. Their competition is the Silva compass which comes from Sweden. However -- in recent years, the Silva compasses sold in the USA are not made in Sweden and do not have the same quality as the ones sold in Europe, and reviews are poor. So, just be careful in what you are purchasing.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

DerBiermeister said:


> I own several compasses, including a much cheaper Suunto (MCA), but now that I have become proficient using one -- I wanted one with some specific features.
> 
> I settled on the Suunto MC-2, Global needle with inch scale (*instead of metric*).


You had me up until there. I suppose some people have their reasons for buying flip phones when they can afford smart phones, but it doesn't always make sense to me.

Congrats on the new toy!


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

dannydefense said:


> You had me up until there. I suppose some people have their reasons for buying flip phones when they can afford smart phones, but it doesn't always make sense to me.


Danny -- I am confused over your comment. Something about metric? Anyway, for those who want it, the Metric model is actually the most popular one purchased. I just have never gotten comfortable with meters, KMs, etc.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

DerBiermeister said:


> Danny -- I am confused over your comment. Something about metric? Anyway, for those who want it, the Metric model is actually the most popular one purchased. I just have never gotten comfortable with meters, KMs, etc.


It was an analogy; imperial would be the flip phone, and metric the smart phone.  We're the last country on the planet that hasn't adopted metric (third last country, but those other two don't count). I mean we have to have a few flaws, it helps make us more likable. Also, I was just ribbing ya.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I like basic compass threads. Won one from a club, cheapo silva. took my daughter to a football field to try it out. we were able to find the quarter in the grass within 3 feet. She did a darn good job!! Don't need high tech, but the one you have sounds cool.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

I didn't mention earlier, but I also carry a hand-held GPS with me when hiking, etc. And it too will be in my EDC and/or BOB. But, where possible, I like to have mechanical backups to anything electronic. Like fire starting -- I carry at least 3 devices to start a fire. All the way from a wind-proof torch lighter, down to a 5x magnifying Fresnel lens.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

DerBiermeister said:


> I have already set the Declination adjust to the 10 degree offset I need here in the Richmond area. VERY nice feature. I also like the mirror compasses vs the standard BASE compasses. You can get very accurate readings once you learn how to use the mirror. This mirror compass also has a lower cutout so that you can see your target w/o having to look over the compass.
> 
> This also has a clinometer needle for measuring the slope of hills, etc. Pretty neat -- once you have the compass rose set to 270 degrees (W), you turn the compass on its side and using the declination scale on the back (in degrees) you notice that the black needle points to 0 when the compass is held horizontal. All you do is move the angle of the compass to match whatever slope you want to measure, and the needle will now point to the correct degree reading.


huh?

I think it would be great if you or someone else with good navigation skills could start a teaching thread on basic navigation 101.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> huh?
> 
> I think it would be great if you or someone else with good navigation skills could start a teaching thread on basic navigation 101.


Well the declination thing is fairly simple.

First off -- everyone should realize that all mechanical compasses point to the Magnetic North Pole.

The magnetic north is not close to the actual North Pole (which is True North on most all maps and charts). As you face the globe (with North America prominent), the magnetic north is to the left and lower than True North. It also changes slightly every year.









If you happen to live in America and somewhere close to the Mississippi River, your compass bearing is approximately the same for both Magnetic North and True North. So that is called Zero Declination. But if you live on either side and start moving away from that Longitude, the difference (expressed in degrees) between True North and Magnetic North starts increasing. West of the line of zero declination, a compass will give a reading that is east of true north. Conversely, east of the line of zero declination, a compass reading will be west of true north. These differences gain in significance the further away you are. For instance, here in Richmond VA, we are -10 degrees off. So when my magnetic compass points to North ... true north is actually 10 degrees east (or to the right of the needle). It may sound confusing, but read it back slowly and it will start to make sense if you observe the chart below:

(click on the image to zoom in)








This declination becomes important when you try to navigate using maps or charts (which as I already said are always set up to True North). You have to make the declination correction. You also need to know what that declination offset is in the area where you live. You can approximate this using any of the hundreds of declination charts that are available on the internet. There are also a few websites that all you need to do is plug in your zipcode and the declination degrees will pop up. If you navigate (shooting compass bearings) strictly by magnetic north and apply the results onto a map or chart, and you are trying to get from point A to point B (lets say 100 miles away), you will miss your target by many many miles if you don't do the declination conversion.

What I was trying to make a point about with this Suunto MC-2 compass is that it has a mechanical adjustment to set the declination so that you no longer have to make a conversion when navigating with maps and charts. Not a whole lot of compasses can boast this really nice feature.

As to your suggestion of someone starting a new thread on Navigating 101 -- I may do that but I am going to rely on some very neat youtube videos that demonstrate the basics out in the wild. So much easier to grasp than reading boring words that will literally put you to sleep.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanks for this, until I won this compass never worried much about! My daughter and I both found it neat to find your way about with such a simple device! You have given me maybe more insight than I was asking for Up until this time I thought it was cool to have something that pointed north, how ignorant I was!!!


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

My wife got a new iPhone the other day, . . . 

It has an electronic built in compass, . . . that surprizingly seems fairly accurate.

Haven't done a 5 miler with it yet, . . . but so far it looks good.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

I'm going to order a Silva Ranger 515 today. Was reading about navigation on another forum and they touted this model over a lensatic version. Silva is no longer made in Sweden, some kind of trademark/naming rights deal, the name for the Swedish made compass made by Silva of Sweden is Brunton, sold in the US under that name. But I think the rest of the world gets the Silva name plate. For my purposes, the Silva Ranger from Indonesia will work just fine $43.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

GasholeWillie said:


> I'm going to order a Silva Ranger 515 today. Was reading about navigation on another forum and they touted this model over a lensatic version. Silva is no longer made in Sweden, some kind of trademark/naming rights deal, the name for the Swedish made compass made by Silva of Sweden is Brunton, sold in the US under that name. But I think the rest of the world gets the Silva name plate. For my purposes, the Silva Ranger from Indonesia will work just fine $43.


Before you buy, you need to watch a video. I will find it this afternoon. Have to run now.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

GasholeWillie said:


> I'm going to order a Silva Ranger 515 today. Was reading about navigation on another forum and they touted this model over a lensatic version. Silva is no longer made in Sweden, some kind of trademark/naming rights deal, the name for the Swedish made compass made by Silva of Sweden is Brunton, sold in the US under that name. But I think the rest of the world gets the Silva name plate. For my purposes, the Silva Ranger from Indonesia will work just fine $43.


I have an Silva Ranger 515 CL HV and can't say anything bad about it.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Willie
Sorry I had to step away for awhile. I too was originally going to buy the Silva Ranger until I saw this video.

The video strongly recommends against buying the Silva Ranger -- unless you actually can find one that was made in Sweden. 
I have also read other reviews, but this is the only video that I remember seeing showing the problems with it.

The Silva starts getting discussed at around time 5:30 into the video.






This guy who is doing the review seems knowledgeable, so I took his advice and purchased the Suunto MC-2G which is for all practical purposes identical in features to the Silva Ranger. If I find more on this, I will post.

As Tennessee said, the Silvas may be just fine, but there is some issues with some of them. CAVEAT EMPTOR

Update:
There has been a WHOLE lot of trading companies back and forth (Silva, Brunton, Johnson Wax Assoc, Johnson Outdoors, Fiskars) and off to China, etc. Almost too complicated for me to follow.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Silva_compass


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up! It seems that things were sort of fluid with the Silva brand. I bought as Silva Starter a long time ago and still have it, completely serviceable but just completely lacking in features; has a true N and a bearing reading. After further review, I went with a Brunton Arc15 and the carry case. Made in USA, Wyoming, good warranty, feature loaded. I think I'll be happy with it providing that the unit works as advertised and not wiggle/ be accurate/ not develop a bubble or freeze when cold.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

That's got some NICE features. I love that magnified reciprocal bearing and also the bubble level. That compass also has what I think is the same kind of needle as on my Suunto Global -- Brunton calls it the TruArc Global Needle system. 
I've noticed on my Suunto that the needle is twice as fast and dampens twice as fast as other compasses that I am familiar with. 
You are going to love your new compass.


----------



## haja (Aug 2, 2017)

Suunto compass earn many bad review, so I settle for Silva.


----------



## haja (Aug 2, 2017)

you still can get Sweden made Silva. may be old stock. I bought a Silva voyager 8040 compass.
it is Sweden made with 5 years warranty.


----------



## haja (Aug 2, 2017)

you still can get Sweden made Silva. may be old stock. I bought a Silva voyager 8040 compass.
it is Sweden made with 5 years warranty. itchy n bought Suunto DP-65 Global match compass,
Brunton Tag Along Zipper Pull Compass and some China compass. I just admire compass, for
travelling I use handheld GPS.


----------

